# acceleration G-force



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

how many G's of straight-line pull does your car make, launching from a dead stop?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

0.09g average over 1/4 mile.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

what are you using to measure it?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Maths.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> Maths.


i dont belive in maths. i should earn x amount of money a day. I mulitiple this by the days i work and then i get a nice figure! But for some reason about 40 % of it is bloody missing every month. ! Maths dont work!


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

are ya not a factor of 10 out on your G force there.. 0.09g is not very much.. surley you mean 0.9g!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

chaz_r33_gtr said:


> are ya not a factor of 10 out on your G force there.. 0.09g is not very much.. surley you mean 0.9g!


0.09 over an average 1/4 mile he said, not from launch. Or did you expect 0.9 sustained, and happen to commute on a Saturn V rocket?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm curious to see what kind of peak G-forces people are experiencing when launching their cars. Over 1 G when the turbos hit is pretty normal, but exactly how much over are people pulling?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

around 3g peek during the 60ft and MUCH less average over a 1/4 mile.

If you can add 25mph to your speed every second you are accellerating at 1g.

The 240z does 0-60mph in well under 2 seconds, 0-145mph in 5.1 seconds and 0-177mph in 7.8, still not quick enough to average anywhere near 1g for the 1/4.

Rob


----------

